# I got my "Kailin Stone's" yesterday!



## Miniequine (Mar 21, 2010)

Katie is so talented... just LOVE her art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have added them to my web site...

just learning how to 'do' my own web site..

so still under construction.... if you look at it..

let me know what you think






http://www.littleunfarm.com/horses.htm






*[SIZE=18pt]Semi & Amber[/SIZE]*


----------



## barnbum (Mar 21, 2010)

Oooo--that black background really makes it stunning!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 21, 2010)

I always love to see her work,and I agree with Karla......that dark background just gives it extra oomph!


----------



## little lady (Mar 21, 2010)

What beautiful work she does. Love the one with the black background it just looks so exquisite!


----------



## Reble (Mar 21, 2010)

Another Fantastic job


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 21, 2010)

Those are just beautiful!!! Kaitlyn does it again!!!


----------



## Seashells (Mar 21, 2010)

Lovely work!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 21, 2010)

wow

What talent. I would love to know what she charges.

I would love to own one someday


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 21, 2010)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Devon (Mar 21, 2010)

omgsh!

Semi and amber LOVE!!!

Sigh I want one of my princess fashion so bad



aha! one day!!


----------



## ljc (Mar 25, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Katie does wonderful work.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 30, 2010)

She is so talented! I love the drawings!

Robin


----------



## REO (Mar 30, 2010)

[SIZE=36pt]*WOW!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------

